# Problema Porton Automatizado



## Kuyayo (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola estudio Ingenieria en Automatizacion.
Debido a mi bajo dominio en logica de control, se me hizo dificil resolver este problema 
Por eso recurro a ustedes para obtener alguna ayuda.
Necesito la programacion LEADER de este problema.







Segun Norma ISA.
ZSH: Interruptor de posicion alta - Normal Cerrado.
ZSL: Interruptor de posicion baja - Normal Abierto.
ZE 1: Sensor de posicion - Normal Cerrado.
ZE 2: Sensor de posicion - Normal Abierto.
Las condiciones de normalidad son propias del problema.

La idea es que un vehiculo ingrese a un estacionamiento o garage y se abra el porton (pasando por el sensor de posicion) y este active el motor luego pase por el otro sensor y baje el motor de elevacion. Que esto suceda al salir como al entrar del garage.
Nota: Que al pasar por un sentido los sensores cambian de estado, se me ocurre algun sistema que reinicia los sensores (para no tener problema con los estados de los sensores)

Saludos a todos, espero contar con su ayuda.


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 8, 2010)

Entonces necesitas la programacion "escalera" para un PLC.
Primero debes reconocer las entradasy las salidas.
Luego es conveniente hace un mapa de estados. Esto no te será engorroso porque son pocas las variables. Puedes usar álgebra de Boole y mapa Karnaugh.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Álgebra_de_Boole
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapa_de_Karnaugh

Así te será fácil encontrar la función que relaciona salida con entrada.
De esta forma el lenguaje en escalera sale automáticamente.


----------



## electrotoico (May 14, 2011)

t tengo el proceso totalment automatizado del porton electrico hermano.. simulado en twido .. aun lo necesitas???


----------



## ALEJANDRO RIQUELME (May 24, 2011)

Realiaza una tabla de secuenciamiento, luego un diagrama escalera funcional, utilizando funciones básicas, luego utilizadas funciones avanzadas, timer, set,reset,etc.
solo así podrás aprender, paso, paso.


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Sres respondiendo un tema que tiene 8 meses sin movimiento, se exponen imnecesariamente a ser moderados por no respetar la norma de no resucitar muertos..............


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> se exponen imnecesariamente a ser moderados por no respetar la norma de no resucitar muertos..............


 

no.......eso si que no hay que hacer........... .


mañana va a aparecer algun inconsciente haciendo agujeros negros :enfadado:


----------

